# /dev/null odmowa dostępu

## TommyV6

Witam,

mam mały problem z Gentoo x86 hardened

po każdym starcie udev ustawia /dev/null z prawami 600

oczywiście po ustawieniu 666 wszystko jest ok, ale po restarcie wraca 600

Dodam że problem pojawił się nagle, instalacja ma około 2 lat i nigdy nie było tego 

typu problemów. Przy instalacji zawsze miałem zbindowany /dev do /mnt/gentoo/dev

Jak można to poprawić permanentnie ?

----------

## gexcite

Może masz coś ustawione w /etc/udev/rules.d/ ?

----------

## TommyV6

 *gexcite wrote:*   

> Może masz coś ustawione w /etc/udev/rules.d/ ?

 

Odnośnie /dev/null nie mam nic.

----------

## ryba84

No to dopisz do któregoś pliku w /etc/udev/rules.d/ linijkę:

```
KERNEL=="null", MODE=="0666"
```

Lub utwórz powiedzmy /etc/udev/rules.d/99-null z taką zawartością  :Wink: 

Źródło

----------

## Redhot

Sprawdź czy nie popełniłeś błędu np. przy konfiguracji podobnej jak syslog + NetworkManager.

Chciałem się pozbywać logów z niego bo mi zaśmiecały strasznie konsolę i logi, w syslogu przerzucałem to do /dev/null (sic!) i miałem taki sam problem jak Ty bo ustawiał chmoda 600.

----------

